# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Lysmata rathbunae ... exterminador de aiptasia

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Neste video pode-se ver como "limpar" uma tridacna "cravejada" de Aiptasia em 3 minutos ... Estes Lysmata rathbunae deviam estar famintos e eram mais do que muitos, um aspecto a ter em consideração quando se pretende resultados fulminantes   :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Neste video pode-se ver como "limpar" uma tridacna "cravejada" de Aiptasia em 3 minutos ... Estes Lysmata rathbunae deviam estar famintos e eram mais do que muitos, um aspecto a ter em consideração quando se pretende resultados fulminantes



 :Olá:  Nuno

Pela galga esses nunca devem ter tido mesa posta ( num àqua habituam-se à comida dos peixes e aiptásias coma-as eu ),pese embora o número.
Obrigado por partilhares.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## vitor falcato

No meu caso particular, quando montei o Aquario tinha algumas aptasias na Rocha Viva. Duas ou tres medias e muitas pequenas!! 
Comprei dois Camarões destes a um membro do Forum e o resultado foi: Acabaram-se as Aptasias e nunca mais as vi!! 
O truque foi não alimentar os Camarões e o Aquario estava "quase" vazio! Mas resultou!

VMF

----------

